# Transformatori >  Divi straavmainni virknee ,stulbums un tumsoiiba vai genialitate?

## Girts

Situaacija sekojosha ir uzbuveta eletrosadale ar diviem ievadiem viens galvenais 400A otrs no generatora 200A.Sadale baro suknus kompresorus ventilatorus,tiri induktiva slodze.Ir ir pardzeta reaktivas energijas kopnesacijas iekarta,kuras kontrolieris sanems informaciju no shiem starvmainiem.Manuprat inzenieris ir iebraucis auzas un nesaprot ko vins pats dara,un kadas bus tam sekas. Stravmaini atiecigi 400/5A 200/5A.

----------


## Jurkins

Ja abas sadales vienlaicīgi strādās, tad es gribētu teikt, ka 1. plus 2. variants. Ja nē, tad nestrādājošais strāvmainis būs kā induktīva pretestība. Vai šī nenojauks cos(fī) mērītāja ieejas signāla fāzi? HVZ. Pareizāk būtu uzzvanīt piem. uz Lāsmu.

----------


## Girts

Lai viss paliek ka ir, laushu tam zenam uzkapt uz graabekla.Redzes kadi bus rezultati.Jautajums vai vini vispar izmantos to reaktivas energijas kompensacijas iekartu.Ir nacies izvest veselu lekciju elektromotazas fimas  brigadierim. Ka nepietiek piesleegt speka kabelus, bet ari stravmainis lai iekarta darboties korekti.

----------


## sharps

Uz ievada katru fāzi strāvmaiņi virknē? Teorētiski jau nekam nevajadzētu sliktam būt, ja protams pareizi vijumu izvadu secību ievēro.

----------


## Jurkins

> Uz ievada katru fāzi strāvmaiņi virknē? Teorētiski jau nekam nevajadzētu sliktam būt, ja protams pareizi vijumu izvadu secību ievēro.


 Es sapratu, ka iekārtas strādā vai nu no tīkla vai no ģeneratora, abiem uz 1. fāzes (tā parasti ir reaktīvās jaudas kompensatoriem) pa strāvmainim, kuri saslēgti virknē, lai nevajadzētu komutēt. Mani arī tīri intereses pēc atbilde uz šo jautājumu interesē.

----------


## sharps

> Es sapratu, ka iekārtas strādā vai nu no tīkla vai no ģeneratora, abiem uz 1. fāzes (tā parasti ir reaktīvās jaudas kompensatoriem) pa strāvmainim, kuri saslēgti virknē, lai nevajadzētu komutēt. Mani arī tīri intereses pēc atbilde uz šo jautājumu interesē.


 
Tad es gribu redzēt vismaz ar roku uzskricelētu shēmu. Ja tā tad tās ir auzas. Katrā fāzē tak ir nobīdīti U un I vērtības pa 120 grādiem un ja visu trīs fāzu strāvmaiņi virknē saslēgti, tad tur vienkārši viens otru nokompensēs un ārā nāks nekorekta informācija. Vai kaut ko tomēr nesaprotu? Katrā ziņā vajag slēguma shēmu.
Katrā ziņā arī r.jaudas kompensatoros, tak katra fāze tiek neatkarīgi mērīta ne tikai pēc strāvas, bet arī pēc sprieguma.

----------


## next

Es arii neko nesaprotu.
Bet atceroties shito:
http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/726...657#post100657
labaak neko nejautaashu.

----------


## Jurkins

> Katrā ziņā arī r.jaudas kompensatoros, tak katra fāze tiek neatkarīgi mērīta ne tikai pēc strāvas, bet arī pēc sprieguma.


 Kompensators salīdzina strāvu un spriegumu vienā fāzē. Var jau būt ir baigi advansētie, kuri atsevišķi ņemās ar katru fāzi, HVZ.
Šajā gadījumā es saprotu, ka, ja iekārta strādā no tīkla, tad pirmais strāvmainis dod ārāq, ko nu jau viņš tur dod, bet otrs sanāk ieslēgts virknē ar šo, bet neko nedara, jo strāva no ģeneratora nenāk. Jautājums ir par to, vai šis (kā spole) kaut kādi ietekmē pirmā strāvmaiņa izejas strāvas fāzi? HVZ. Strāvmainis (pa lielam) ir strāvas avots. Ja iekārta strādā no ģeneratora, tad strāvmaiņi mainās vietām (darbības ziņā). 

p.s. vnk interesants gadījums.

----------


## Girts

> Uz ievada katru fāzi strāvmaiņi virknē? Teorētiski jau nekam nevajadzētu sliktam būt, ja protams pareizi vijumu izvadu secību ievēro.


 Abi stravmainni ir uz L1 Faazi.Ar blokejoshajam atslegam tiek nodroshinats ka ieslegt var tikai vai nu galveno ievadu vai generatora.


Sanemu sevi rokas un un uzzimeju shemuci,nav iezimeta nietrale un zemejums bet bez tas shaja bilde var iztikt.

----------


## AndrisZ

Tiešām, šādā slēgumā figņa vien tur tik tur sanāks. Kāpēc neizmantot tikai vienu strāvmaini uz līnijas, kur abi ievadi jau savienoti?

----------


## sharps

> Tiešām, šādā slēgumā figņa vien tur tik tur sanāks. Kāpēc neizmantot tikai vienu strāvmaini uz līnijas, kur abi ievadi jau savienoti?


 
Jā piekrītu. Vienu kopēju strāvmaini un miers. Šajā gadījumā viens no strāvmaiņiem kalpos kā induktīva pretestība un dievs vien zin kas tur nāks āra uz mērīšanas ķēdi.





> Kompensators salīdzina strāvu un spriegumu vienā fāzē. Var jau būt ir baigi advansētie, kuri atsevišķi ņemās ar katru fāzi, HVZ.
> Šajā gadījumā es saprotu, ka, ja iekārta strādā no tīkla, tad pirmais strāvmainis dod ārāq, ko nu jau viņš tur dod, bet otrs sanāk ieslēgts virknē ar šo, bet neko nedara, jo strāva no ģeneratora nenāk. Jautājums ir par to, vai šis (kā spole) kaut kādi ietekmē pirmā strāvmaiņa izejas strāvas fāzi? HVZ. Strāvmainis (pa lielam) ir strāvas avots. Ja iekārta strādā no ģeneratora, tad strāvmaiņi mainās vietām (darbības ziņā). 
> 
> p.s. vnk interesants gadījums.


 Analog device jau ražo reaktīvās, aktīvās un pilnās jaudas mērīšanas mikrenes. Tālāk jau kā nu katrs to vadību realize caur kontrolieri. Vai nu visās trīs fāzēs komutē ar kondensatoru baterijām vai nu liek aktīvo kompensēšanu uz IGBT matricas ar konstantu kondensatora/reaktora bloku. Protams pēdējais ir krietni advancētāks un bez kontaktu komutācijas ķēdēm ar iespēju regulēt plūdeni.

----------


## Girts

> Tiešām, šādā slēgumā figņa vien tur tik tur sanāks. Kāpēc neizmantot tikai vienu strāvmaini uz līnijas, kur abi ievadi jau savienoti?


 Nelauj shinu sitema jo firma kas liec un metina dzelzush plus monte kapara shinas ir izkartojushi ta ka tas nav realizejams.Te bus links uz izmantoto kontrolieri ja kadam interesee. http://image.schrack.com/bedienungsa...lrcx06r_en.pdf

----------


## sharps

> Kompensators salīdzina strāvu un spriegumu vienā fāzē. Var jau būt ir baigi advansētie, kuri atsevišķi ņemās ar katru fāzi, HVZ.
> Šajā gadījumā es saprotu, ka, ja iekārta strādā no tīkla, tad pirmais strāvmainis dod ārāq, ko nu jau viņš tur dod, bet otrs sanāk ieslēgts virknē ar šo, bet neko nedara, jo strāva no ģeneratora nenāk. Jautājums ir par to, vai šis (kā spole) kaut kādi ietekmē pirmā strāvmaiņa izejas strāvas fāzi? HVZ. Strāvmainis (pa lielam) ir strāvas avots. Ja iekārta strādā no ģeneratora, tad strāvmaiņi mainās vietām (darbības ziņā). 
> 
> p.s. vnk interesants gadījums.


 


> Nelauj shinu sitema jo firma kas liec un metina dzelzush plus monte kapara shinas ir izkartojushi ta ka tas nav realizejams.Te bus links uz izmantoto kontrolieri ja kadam interesee. http://image.schrack.com/bedienungsa...lrcx06r_en.pdf


 Vai tad skapja izejā uz patērētājiem nav viens kopējs kabelis? Uz tā fāzēm var uzmest. Nu ja tanī pašā skapī tiek sadalīts pa atsevišķiem patērētājiem, tad gan...

----------


## Jurkins

Nu jā, es esmu atpalicis no dzīves  :: . Mums mēra pirmo fāzi (tāpat kā Girta ieliktajā linkā). Kur nu vēl par aktīvo kompensāciju.

----------


## next

Skaidrs ka taada sheema noziimee "mekleet piedziivojumus uz liidzenas vietas".
Bet man jautaajums taads - cik pamatota ir reaktiivaas jaudas kompensaacija tad kad darbojas rezerves diizeljgjenerators?
Ko tas dod un cik tas maksaa?

----------


## M_J

Piekrītu Next, manuprāt pasākums ar reaktīvās jaudas kompensāciju, strādājot no ģeneratora ir pilnīgi bezjēdzīgs.

----------


## sharps

> Nu jā, es esmu atpalicis no dzīves . Mums mēra pirmo fāzi (tāpat kā Girta ieliktajā linkā). Kur nu vēl par aktīvo kompensāciju.


 Aktīvā kompensācija domāta ar to ka tā tiek veikta ar switchu pārveidotājiem... kā šeit
Pasīvā būtu tīri ar kondensatoru bateriju bloku pieslēgšanu vai atslēgšanu.

Savā laikā man inženiera darbs bija par aktīvo kompensāciju. Zinātne apakšā tur ir pamatīga. Nemaz nerunajot par vadības izveidošanu. Bez DSP būtu samērā grūti.





> Skaidrs ka taada sheema noziimee "mekleet piedziivojumus uz liidzenas vietas".
> Bet man jautaajums taads - cik pamatota ir reaktiivaas jaudas kompensaacija tad kad darbojas rezerves diizeljgjenerators?
> Ko tas dod un cik tas maksaa?


 
Te nu es tev piekrītu. Par reaktīvo tak jamaksā ir Latvenergo, bet ja pats savu dīzelīti baro, tad vienīgi jāuztraucas par zudumiem. Nu ja ir lielas jaudas, tad varbūt tas attaisnojas.

----------


## M_J

Nekādi papildus zudumi reaktīvās jaudas dēļ strādājot ar savu ģeneratoru neradīsies. Galu galā zudumi no reaktīvās jaudas rodas dēļ tā, ka pa vadiem šurpu/turpu tiek dzenāta "lieka" strāva, kura fāzē nesakrīt ar spriegumu, bet gala rezultātā vadus tomēr silda, kur tad arī rodas tie zudumi. No patērētāja līdz Ķegumam attālums ir liels un zudumi reaktīvās jaudas dēļ būtiski. Gadījumā ar vietējo ģeneratoru, reaktīvās jaudas kompensators novērsīs reaktīvo jaudu tikai posmā no ģeneratora līdz kompensatoram, kurš tāpat ir ļoti mazs un zudumi niecīgi. Savukārt posmā no kompensatora līdz patērētājam reaktīvā jauda tāpat paliks.

----------


## Texx

Jūs te labi diskutējat, un pēc manas saprašanas tīri loģiski. Vien lieta ko nezinu cik praktiski tādam strāvmainim ir induktivitāte. Pieņemu, ka nekāda lielā. Realitātē tur viss darbosies arī šādā slēgumā bez vērā ņemamām kompensācijas kļūdām. Vai tā vajadzēja saslēgt un kādēļ tas tika darīts, tas atkal ir cits jautājums.

----------


## AndrisZ

> Realitātē tur viss darbosies arī šādā slēgumā bez vērā ņemamām kompensācijas kļūdām


 Klūdies! Drīzāk kaut kā darbosies, ja tos strāvmaiņus saslēgs paralēli.

----------


## ddff

Atvainojos par provinciālismu, vai tos strāvmaiņus nevar komutēt ar releju, kas barojas no ģeneratora ievada?

ddff

----------


## Obsis

Ja tie galaverķi strādā pamīšus, vai nu tīkls vai nu UPSis, tad nedomāju, ka te kas diži var mainīties no nieka virknes. Jo kompens stac automāts diez vai operēs ar fāzi, bet gan tikai minimizēs strāvas vidējo vērtību. Tobiš induktivitāte nekādu lomu nespēlē. Nav jau galu galā nekāda PFC shēma.
P.S. RE:""Next, pasākums ar reaktīvās jaudas kompensāciju, strādājot no ģeneratora ir pilnīgi bezjēdzīgs. 						""
Drusku pacieti teikts, Next, jo, piemēram, ja 32A vietā caur ģenģeratora tinumiem plūdīs vien 25A jo cos fi izkompensēts, bet jauda abos gadījumos identiska, tad mazs tas ietaupījums vis neliksies.

----------


## next

> P.S. RE:""Next, pasākums ar reaktīvās jaudas kompensāciju, strādājot no ģeneratora ir pilnīgi bezjēdzīgs.                         ""
> Drusku pacieti teikts, Next


 Visi kas lasiit maak un teemu lasa zina ka next neko taadu nav teicis.
Atbildot pats uz savu jautaajumu vareetu teikt taa:
Tas dod kaadu procentu klaat pie gjeneratora lietderiibas koeficienta (jo vadi arii gjeneraatoraa ir vadi).
Un nemaksaa neko, jo kompensators tik un taa vajadziigs.

----------


## M_J

Obsis ir citējis manis rakstīto. Jā zudumi varbūt mazliet pieaugs, Bet varbūt arī ne. Papildus zudumi būs strāvas reaktīvā komonente kvadrātā reizināta ar ģeneratora tinumu aktīvo pretestību. Bet šādas jaudas ģeneratoriem, mērot tinumu pretestību ar parasto testeri neko vairāk par nulli nekad nav izdevies nomērīt, tāpēc uzdrošinājos apgalvot ka septiņu ampēru kvadrāta reizinājums ar gandrīz nulli ir kaut kas ļoti mazs. Un reaktīvās jaudas kompensators, ja vien tie nav tikai pliki kondensatori, arī kaut ko patērē. Tur tāpat zudumos aizies reaktīvās strāvas kvadrāta reizinājums ar aktīvo pretestību. Paliek jautājums, kam tā pretestība mazāka - ģeneratoram vai reaktīvās jaudas kompensatoram. Un ja vēl tā jāmokās ar strāvmaiņu pieslēgumu, vienkāršāk ir, strādājot no ģeneratora, atteikties no reaktīvās jaudas kompensatora izmantošanas.

----------


## next

Es paskatiiju graamataas.
Taada izmeera gjeneratoriem lietderiibas koeficients ap 90%.
Un ja var ticeet rakstiitajam apmeeram pusi no zudumiem (pie nominaalaas slodzes) sastaada elektriskie zudumi (vadu pretestiiba) kas proporcionaali straavas kvadraatam.

----------


## Obsis

Atvaino, Next, nekritiski pārrakstīju no komentāra Nr 16 (25-09-2015 11:1 ::  kur M_J atsaucās uz Tevi. 
Piemērs par 25 un 32 A ir kā reiz no 12.klases kursa kur šobrīd skolniekiem mēģinu šo lietu padarīt kaut mazliet saprotamu, 32A ir kaut kādam konkrētam ģeneratoram pie PF=0,6 un 25 tam pašam pie PF=0,9. Domāju, ka šie skaitļi (t.i. to attiecība) ir stipri reālistiski, vismaz saskaņā ar manu pieredzi šai jomā. Tā ka runāt par dažu PROCENTU ietaupījumu ir mazliet konfūzējoši, kad jārunā par 30-40%-iem.
P.S. Next: pie pilnas slodzes allaž visas elektromašīnas ir gandrīz tīri aktīvas slodzes, bet pamēģini tikai tādas palaist tukšgaitā vai mazslogotas - tad tās visas visas visas pārvēršas gandrīz tīri reaktīvās slodzēs, turklāt to reaktance tālu pārsniedz Omisko komponenti.

----------


## Obsis

RE: MJ
"1)"ar parasto testeri neko vairāk par nulli nekad nav izdevies nomērīt,  tāpēc uzdrošinājos apgalvot ka septiņu ampēru kvadrāta reizinājums ar  gandrīz nulli ir kaut kas ļoti mazs. 2)Un reaktīvās jaudas kompensators,  ja vien tie nav tikai pliki kondensatori, arī kaut ko patērē. ""

Tad nu pa vienam: (1) Kāds sakars vada omiskajai pretestībai, ko mēra ar testeri, ar cos fī, kurš rodas dēļ reaktīvās komponentes. Jebšu Tev ir brīnumtesteris, kurš uzreizi rāda reaktīvo impedances komponenti. Neticās gan.
(2) Salīdzinot ar piemēram vidusmēra 30 kW iekārtā reaktances dēļ zūdošiem ar kārtu 5-15 kW, tāda kompensatora vadības mikreņu patērētie 1 līdz 5 W ir kā špickoks Džomolungma pakājē. Kāpēc gan lai tādus būu vērts vispār taupīt?? Jebšu zudumus biji domājis kondensatoru baterijā?? Arī tajā zudumi ir nesalīdzināmi mazāki par PFC shēmas radīto jaudas ietaupījumu, galu galā papīra tītajiem kondensatoram tg fī ir ar kārtu krietni zem tūkstošdaļas, pat ja ne zem desmittūkstošdaļas.

----------


## M_J

Jā, par tik daudz procentiem pieaug strāva un elektriskie zudumi, kuri, kā rakstīja Next pie generatora lietderības koeficienta 90% sastāda apmēram pusi no kopējiem zudumiem, tātad apmēram 5% no ģeneratora jaudas. Ja 5% pieags par 30-40%, sanāks elektriskie zudumi 7% no ģeneratora jaudas. Nebūs ģeneratora lietderības koeficients 90%, bet 88%.

----------


## M_J

Vispār jau man ir brīnumtesteris, ar kuru var nomērīt gan kapacitāti gan induktivitāti, bet es runāju tieši par aktīvo pretestību tāpēc, ka strāvas reaktīvā komponente var rezultēties zudumos tikai tad, ja vadiem ir parastā aktīvā pretestība. Ja visi vadi būtu izgatavoti no supravadītājiem, par jaudas cos fī nebūtu jāuztraucas. Runājot par reaktīvās jaudas kompensatoriem es nebiju domājis to jaudu, ko patērē vadības mikroshēma un arī ne zudumus kondensatoru baterijā vai komutējošos relejos. Es biju domājis zudumus kas siltuma veidā izdalās uz jaudas IGBT.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

īsti korekti tas nav, ja piemēram ģeneratra, vai tīkla ievads būs atslēgts, bet pārējie patērētāji ieslēgti, tad pastāv risks sabojāt strāvmaiņus... ja slēdz strāvmaiņus virknē, tad abiem jāatrodas uz vienas un tā paša pieslēguma fāzes vada un tr. koef. jābūt vienādiem.....
Ja inžinieris domājis dabūt ārā strāvu starpību mērijumiem, tad sekundārie gali jāslēdz paralēli...

----------


## Obsis

RE: M_J
""Ja visi vadi būtu izgatavoti no supravadītājiem, par jaudas cos fī  nebūtu jāuztraucas."
**** 
Pēc definīcijas, cos fī ir aktīvā jauda pret reaktīvo. Savukārt ideālā bezpretestības ķēdē reaktīvā komponente būtu bezgalīgi liela salīdzinot ar aktīvo. Tobiš mēsli būtu bez gala un malas, pretēji kā teici. Analoģija ar svārstību kontūru, kam nebūtu spoles seriālās parazītiskās pretestības. Tādam kontūram labums Q būtu bezgalība un katrs kontūrā ievadītais Ampērs uztaisītu spolē plūstošus miljons miljardi miljonus Ampēru, kamēr viss uzsprāgst.

""nebiju domājis to jaudu, ko patērē vadības mikroshēma un arī ne zudumus  kondensatoru baterijā vai komutējošos relejos. Es biju domājis zudumus  kas siltuma veidā izdalās uz jaudas IGBT. 						""
****
Priekš kam gan igbt kompensēšanas stacijā? Vecos laikos to darīja mag palaidēji, vēlāk tiristori, bet vispār arī igbt nav ne vainas, tas tak ir ar kārtu 0,05...0,1 Oms tām jaudām.

----------


## zzz

Feeleriishi tev, Obsi.

Nu da ladna, norakstiisim to uz pieKdienu un hronisku alus truukumu organismaa.

Jaa, attieciiba buus bezgaliiga vai noljiks, kaa jau nu tu tur taisiijies reekjinaat ko pret ko. Nu un tad?  Aktiivaa komponente strogo nulle, reaktiivaa - GALIIGS lielums.   

nevis miljardu miljardi uz pirksta pamaajienu no zilaam debesiim.

Vajag siikaak skaidrot? A to man arii ir pieKdiena un pat lamaaties diezko negribaas.

----------


## M_J

Vispār jau ideāla bezpretestības ķēde gluži nav mans dzīves sapnis. Ideālā bezpretestības ķēdē, kur aktīvā komponente ir nulle, mums vispār nespīd iespēja elektrisko enerģiju pārveidot kādā citā enerģijas veidā. Ja jau patērētājam tomēr izdodas elektrisko enerģiju pārvērst sev tīkamākā enerģijas veidā, tātad aktīvā pretestiība ķēdē ir, bet posmā starp ražotāju un patērētāju vai ģeneratora tinumos būtu labi to samazināt, ja vēl izdotos tur ieviest supravadītājus, vispār būtu ideāli.
 Kāpēc IGBT reaktīvās jaudas kompensatoros? Tāpēc ka tādā kompensatorā attiecīgi vadot IGBT var labāk kompensēt reaktīvo jaudu dažādās situācijās, kur vienkārša kondensatoru baterijas komutēšana nedos vajadzīgo rezultātu. Piemēram - ko dara lielākā daļa impulsu barokļu. Apcērp sinusoīdas virsotnes. Kad spriegums ir tuvu sinusoīdas virsotnei, strāva ķēdē ir, pāŗējā perioda laikā nav. Ja ar asinhronā motora radīto reaktīvo jaudu, pareizas kapacitātes kondensators labi tiek galā, tad kā būt šādā gadījumā, kad tīklu sačakarē, piemēram liels skaits draņķīgu impulsu barošanas bloku?

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Vispār jau ideāla bezpretestības ķēde gluži nav mans dzīves sapnis. Ideālā bezpretestības ķēdē, kur aktīvā komponente ir nulle, mums vispār nespīd iespēja elektrisko enerģiju pārveidot kādā citā enerģijas veidā. Ja jau patērētājam tomēr izdodas elektrisko enerģiju pārvērst sev tīkamākā enerģijas veidā, tātad aktīvā pretestiība ķēdē ir, bet posmā starp ražotāju un patērētāju vai ģeneratora tinumos būtu labi to samazināt, ja vēl izdotos tur ieviest supravadītājus, vispār būtu ideāli.
>  Kāpēc IGBT reaktīvās jaudas kompensatoros? Tāpēc ka tādā kompensatorā attiecīgi vadot IGBT var labāk kompensēt reaktīvo jaudu dažādās situācijās, kur vienkārša kondensatoru baterijas komutēšana nedos vajadzīgo rezultātu. Piemēram - ko dara lielākā daļa impulsu barokļu. Apcērp sinusoīdas virsotnes. Kad spriegums ir tuvu sinusoīdas virsotnei, strāva ķēdē ir, pāŗējā perioda laikā nav. Ja ar asinhronā motora radīto reaktīvo jaudu, pareizas kapacitātes kondensators labi tiek galā, tad kā būt šādā gadījumā, kad tīklu sačakarē, piemēram liels skaits draņķīgu impulsu barošanas bloku?


 Ja ar humoru - pāriet uz līdzstrāvas tīklu ( impulsnieki būs laimīgi ) un nevajadzēs čakarēties ar "jaudas kompensāciju" jeb strāvas pīķiem tīklā....

----------

